# [ODMP] Missouri State Highway Patrol, Missouri ~ August 17, 2005



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

A Corporal with the Missouri State Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on August 17, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17844*


----------

